
A Journalist and a Scientist Break Ground in the GMO Debate (2014) - Tomte
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/a-journalist-and-a-scientist-break-ground-in-the-g-m-o-debate
======
deogeo
> _eager to help make the global food system “more equitable, healthful and
> sustainable,” as the course mission states._

Imagine my shock when the article failed to address the effects of GMOs on
economics and equitability, e.g. making it impossible to run a viable farm
without dealing with GMO firms. Will the world be more equitable when every
farmer in Europe has to pay a tax to Monsanto or be driven out of business?
Not to mention letting the same incentives that gave us DRM, cigarettes, and
sugary soda, now also write the genes of our food.

